# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Frog idea for 100 gallon palu

## corruptedjesterx

Well I've been working on this build now for quite awhile over a year. Reading tons of information from all different sources. Mind is a cluster **** right now. Any who. I been searching all over the internet's mega server trying to find a species of frog not to small nor to big to fit in my 36 x 18 x 36 from scratch paludarium I'm building. So let's get into details. Now.

Enclosure details.

It's just over 100 gallons.

Water/land section divided.

Water depth just over 3in deep about 10 gallons will be bare bottom if this helps. 

Custom waterfall built in.

Titebond3 GS BG concoction.

Live plants. One's choosing for species I decide in the end.

Tons of branches of all diffrent sizes.

Frog part.
So I'm looking for a Frog/toad that will use the entire space giving land water and the canapy. And this has been my dilemma. So if you know of a species that will use the entire enclosure and a rough estimate of how many I could house in this. It would be greatly appreciated. Also I will post pictures in this thread of what I have built so far. For those who are interested. Or I'll just make a new thread lol.

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sherry

I would love to see your pictures! If this is your first build I would skip the waterfall. They tend to fail.  :EEK!:  Vietnamese Mossy Frogs (Theloderma Corticale) would be good for a build like this  :Biggrin:

----------


## joshua123

Yes me too would like to see your tank!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## corruptedjesterx

The water fall feature is actually built into the tank. With an internal turtle style filter. Nothing to fancy just enough to add oxygen to the water and sound lol. 

@Sunshine@joshua123

I will add pics later on today as I am at work. But I will try to add a sneak peek at an early stage of the build. It is my first actual build. I had some semi builds on a 10 gallon and a 15 gallon trial and error fail . So I went bigger this time around. 

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk

----------

joshua123

----------


## corruptedjesterx

This is a early stage pic. I'm doing the titebond3 mix now. I'm trying diffrent methods when I go to see what works best for me.

As you can see ( if this image shows up) the waterfall feature in the right hand corner.

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk

----------

joshua123, Sunshine

----------


## corruptedjesterx

About the mossy frogs. I've read a lot about them but noticed quite a few ppl said theirs stayed more forwards the bottom. I heard 20 gallons per frog. I know being a lizard lover that males should never be housed together. But seeing a lot of ppls post here and on other phib forums. Would a 3.4.0 ratio be ok?

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Interesting build. I cannot think of any species that will use all 3 portions of the tank. Mossy's would be closest. Good luck getting that ratio, Mossy's are a rather gender dominant species. I forget which way it goes, but one gender is easily obtainable, but the other is difficult. For some reason, I keep thinking females are hard to come by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## corruptedjesterx

I heard and thanks I believe it's the male if my memory serves me correctly

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk

----------

